# Couple new ones



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Just finished up a few gliders, all I have now is this crappy cell phone pic but I'll get some better ones once they've fully cured and I have them all together. The two in the center are for a couple buddies that designated themselves as my official field testers. That's half the reason for painting 3 firetigers, the other half is because I haven't touched the airbrush in a year and needed to get back into the swing with some easy patterns, lol.

These are new designs for me, two are 5" and the other two are 6", made from cherry with 0.092" screw eyes and 4 coats of etex, one under the paint and 3 over. All 4 are a little different in regards to the weighting and line tie placement but they all worked well when I tested them before paint.

I did something a little different with these, I inserted a magnet in the belly to hold the front hook and I'm going to use shrink tubing on the rear hook like the Bucher topraiders. The reason is to try to cut down on snags when fishing the creeks and reduce weed fouling in the lakes. It might not make a difference but we'll see. They should be cured enough to assemble them tomorrow so I'll put up some better pics then.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Some nice work there Scott...We may have to trade up if you're interested. Get a hold of me one of these days....

Heading to Pymy Fri to do some field testing myself! I need the break!


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Sure thing Paul, you like firetiger? lol. I'll definitely be making a few more of these once I try them and see which weighting method I like better. Good luck at Pymy, should be a good day with the full moon and all. I was looking at the solunar table earlier this morning and there's a minor from 6:30 to 7:30 am then a major from 1:15 to 3:15 pm. I've only been wading for walleye up there so far but heard they've been getting a few muskies. I might try to get up there Friday night before the shallow walleye fishing is over. It won't last long with these warm temps.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Those are sweet!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Very very nice. Super clean and classic.....FIRETIGER.....:B:B:B:B


----------

